# SX Pro Painfully Slow and FISHY Shipping.



## MochaMilk (Jul 12, 2018)

*If this is not the right place to post this, I'm sorry, can someone remove this thread if so? Thanks! c:
*
Sooo, I ordered a Switch SX Pro exactly a _32 days ago_. The process for me personally was *terrible*. None of the suggested sites were very Paypal friendly in my case, and what I thought would have been a $40 buy, increased to $60...

The site I bought from was digitopz. Xecuter's site said digitopz is based in the U.S, but I got shipping based in_ China_??
They didn't even ship it until recently. According to one of their support people, it was supposed to ship on the 25th of last month. I waited for I think, past June to ask where the heck my purchase's tracking number is, and they *FINALLY* provided it later that day, as if they just ran to the USPS there and threw it onto the counter or something.

And of course, to this day,it's been under the status of "pre-shipment" for a week now, with no sign of progress at all. It got accepted on the 2nd. 


This all seems very suspicious to me. Am I being ripped off?
Is there still time for them to bring the package back and refund me?

_*Thank you!*_


----------



## asnka (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Wolfy (Jul 12, 2018)

A lot of the sites are fishy, since there really weren't any 'trusted' sites.

If you tried contacting them and still won't give much answers, since it's pre-shipment the best idea would be to get a refund then use a site someone else has gotten theirs from.


----------



## MochaMilk (Jul 12, 2018)

Wolfy said:


> A lot of the sites are fishy, since there really weren't any 'trusted' sites.
> 
> If you tried contacting them and still won't give much answers, since it's pre-shipment the best idea would be to get a refund then use a site someone else has gotten theirs from.


Good idea. Though, I'm going away from the house for a while and I don't want it to come in the mail and someone steals it. Some people say they order and receive their's within a week which makes it feel even weirder. Might just have to refund like you said but maybe wait a few months later to actually get it again.


----------



## rubeann (Jul 12, 2018)

i'd recommend to buy from modchipsdirect but if you order now your order wont come fast since they have to ship a lot of batches


----------



## jajamundo (Jul 12, 2018)

First the reason why you can't pay with Paypal is because this are illegal stuffs! Normally they send you the paypal account in a email so this way they can hide the transcaction and Paypal doesn't cancel the order

Second, I'm from Guatemala and I ordered my Pro since may 20th! I just got mine last week! You have to be pattient!!


----------



## MochaMilk (Jul 12, 2018)

jajamundo said:


> First the reason why you can't pay with Paypal is because this are illegal stuffs! Normally they send you the paypal account in a email so this way they can hide the transcaction and Paypal doesn't cancel the order
> 
> Second, I'm from Guatemala and I ordered my Pro since may 20th! I just got mine last week! You have to be pattient!!


I might not be able to receive it cause I'll be gone for a while and I don't want anyone stealing it or anything, so that's one of the main reasons I want to cancel.
I still don't get why the China based shipping when the site said U.S.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rubeann said:


> i'd recommend to buy from modchipsdirect but if you order now your order wont come fast since they have to ship a lot of batches


Might just have to wait a while, sadly.


----------



## Wrathcaster (Jul 12, 2018)

coon-strudel said:


> Good idea. Though, I'm going away from the house for a while and I don't want it to come in the mail and someone steals it. Some people say they order and receive their's within a week which makes it feel even weirder. Might just have to refund like you said but maybe wait a few months later to actually get it again.


It ships from China Warehouse to USA store then from there to you. Some customers in USA has had their item branding removed so it won't be stopped at the border, also sometimes because of this the item is no longer scanned/tracked in its journey, so it might even arrive tomorrow.  I am from UK but had the similar thing happen, my SX Pro arrived 2 weeks ago but the tracking still shows it in China lol


----------



## Wolfy (Jul 12, 2018)

coon-strudel said:


> Good idea. Though, I'm going away from the house for a while and I don't want it to come in the mail and someone steals it. Some people say they order and receive their's within a week which makes it feel even weirder. Might just have to refund like you said but maybe wait a few months later to actually get it again.



Do you have a jig yet? Because if you do then there's the option to only buy the OS license which is a lot quicker, but it's up to you if you want the dongle.


----------



## MochaMilk (Jul 12, 2018)

Wrathcaster said:


> It ships from China Warehouse to USA store then from there to you. Some customers in USA has had their item branding removed so it won't be stopped at the border, also sometimes because of this the item is no longer scanned/tracked in its journey, so it might even arrive tomorrow.  I am from UK but had the similar thing happen, my SX Pro arrived 2 weeks ago but the tracking still shows it in China lol


That's so confusing... I'm torn on what to do. Wish I had known about where it would ship from but I probably overlooked it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Wolfy said:


> Do you have a jig yet? Because if you do then there's the option to only buy the OS license which is a lot quicker, but it's up to you if you want the dongle.


I'd like the dongle cause the jig on that seems a lot safer. I had an Ebay Jig but lost it while cleaning my room.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jul 12, 2018)

it takes a long time to get out of china to the U.S. chillax ok.


----------



## Wrathcaster (Jul 12, 2018)

coon-strudel said:


> That's so confusing... I'm torn on what to do. Wish I had known about where it would ship from but I probably overlooked it.



I think everyone's came from China since they were recently mass produced and made in China.
I would wait a few more days, my friend in America pre-ordered his weeks before me and his only arrived just 2 days ago compared to me having mine for over 2 weeks now.


----------



## MochaMilk (Jul 12, 2018)

McWhiters9511 said:


> it takes a long time to get out of china to the U.S. chillax ok.


It's not only that, it's the fact that they said they'd ship t on the 25th, and didn't. Then they only shipped it out after I asked about it.
Also that their site makes you pay more, and that I didn't know it was China in the first place. lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Wrathcaster said:


> I think everyone's came from China since they were recently mass produced and made in China.
> I would wait a few more days, my friend in America pre-ordered his weeks before me and his only arrived just 2 days ago compared to me having mine over 2 weeks.


Alright, I'll try waiting a bit longer.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 12, 2018)

rubeann said:


> i'd recommend to buy from modchipsdirect but if you order now your order wont come fast since they have to ship a lot of batches



They are great on digital and do it in 24 hour's.  But they change word's on delivery and seem to like to update with later and later dates on physical order's.  Also they don't work/ship on physical copies on weekends..... they sit there and wait till Monday.   I think they hope a lot will change from physical to digital and they only lose 5 dollars on sales at MCD. They don't have to put parts in box and get labels, pack, etc.  I think they prefer digital delivery at MCD.

The main issue I think is resellers over promising to get your order on physical unit's.   You have to remember you are not dealing with Team Xecuter but the reseller you bought off of.   Some resellers are down right crappy.  Others are better but research re-seller before ordering even if official does not mean they are great/quick.


----------



## IpponDatara (Jul 13, 2018)

That’s the reason I didn’t ordered from the resellers. Besides that, a dongle is nice to have but not absolutely necessary. Sleep mode and auto rcm is all I need. The only reason to completely turn off the switch is to copy files to the sd card. And while I’m on my Mac anyways, I can send the payload to the switch right after.


----------



## MochaMilk (Jul 19, 2018)

*UPDATE: *
I'd like to thank everyone for their support with this thread. 
The SX Pro will be coming this week, and the tracking updated.
I'm sorry to digitopz, for putting them in a suspicious light, and to everyone else for taking up time.
Thank you.


----------



## Wolfy (Jul 19, 2018)

coon-strudel said:


> *UPDATE: *
> I'd like to thank everyone for their support with this thread.
> The SX Pro will be coming this week, and the tracking updated.
> I'm sorry to digitopz, for putting them in a suspicious light, and to everyone else for taking up time.
> Thank you.



Glad to know another site isn't completely sketch, though I don't know if the time required to get the actual product is worth it :/


----------

